# Erreur diffusion musique Airplay sur nouvel Apple TV



## nokiwi (1 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'utilise un iPhone 6 Plus sous iOS 9.1 et le nouvel Apple TV.

Quand j'essaye de diffuser de la musique enregistrée sur mon iPhone via Airplay sur le nouvel Apple TV, parfois ça fonctionne sans souci, et sur certains morceaux (mp3 en local sur l'iPhone), ça ne fonctionne pas et j'ai l'erreur suivante :

"L'opération n'a pas pu être effectuée. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (-11800)".

En revanche, ce qui est étonnant c'est que ça fonctionne parfaitement si j'utilise la fonction Recopie Vidéo sur mon iPhone.

C'est très énervant.
Quelqu'un a la même chose et sait comment remédier à ce souci?

Merci d'avance,

Eric


----------

